# Spray tans



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good place to have a spray tan? My little sister is getting married in August and I am a bridesmaid. My other sister uses sunbeds but I don't like them, I am worried about skin cancer etc. I would like to think I could rely on the british summer to give me a nice glow but after the last few summers we've had I don't think so!! I am naturally olive skinned so don't need much tanning, just a healthy look I want really. I am a member of a Virgin health club and I know they do things liekt his but I don't know anyone who's had one. 

Is it best to have it a good few days before the wedding so it settles or do they fade quickly?!

Thanks

Rachel


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

I had one done at one of the chain of tanning salons (genuinely can't remember their name).  It was one where I stood in a booth and it was all automated and very private, so if you wanted an all over tan but are a bit shy then this is a good option.  Very quick, very cold (which made it difficult not to inhale loads as I was gasping so much  )

I'm fair skinned and had the lightest tan, however it was pretty dark on me.  Well worth getting it done a few days before so you can wash the excess off and for it to 'calm' down.  I can't say whether it fades quickly or not as I had it to go on holiday with so I naturally tanned over it.

C
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Do get her to have a practice run first! I say that because I had one in the run-up to my wedding and I was all over orange blotches - it would have been awful if I'd had it done close to the wedding!  

I'd get a car sprayer to do it myself - strikes me they would be more expert than the girlie I got...


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Miranda. I shall contact Honda next time my car needs servicing!! 

Thanks Claire  

Are they expensive?

Rachel xx


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Ooh im glad someone has asked this
I am going to a wedding in July and would like a spray tan, as i stopped using sunbeds about 6 years ago
My friend went to one of those do it yourself booth things, and he looked like he had been tangoed!  
there are loads of tanning salons near me, but i dont know what is best to have, i am quite dark and tan easily
but i dont want to look like an oompa loompa!!!


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Im quite dark too, but when i went home for a wedding last september i had a spray on tan called he-shi i must admit it was really natural and a lovely colour & lasted for ages too even after showers

Martine xx


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I've had a salon spray tan a couple of times & it has looked good, but I know that a few people have told me the tan is supposed to go as dark as you naturally would but they have woken the next morning really, really dark!  

If you have a good beauty salon near you, I would suggest going in for a trial on a weekend when you have no plans & explain that you don't want to look too dark/orange etc. It's a bit pricey for a trial but better than having it done for the 1st time the day before you need it & not wanting to leave the house


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

as a beauty therapsit i recomend any where that does st tropex srpay tan, but mannul spray by a therapist not a booth!
2 days before the event then it'll be just right  
but always recomend a test run first. 

just make sure you follow all after care and once applied very loose clotheing to avoid streaks!


----------

